# Godology: Because Knowing God Changes Everything



## john_Mark (Jul 10, 2009)

What first caught my attention about this book was the foreward by J.I. Packer. Right away this made me want to look further into Godology.

Godology is a book explaining the attributes of God in more modern terms. The author creatively engages the reader using many modern illustrations and then leads into explaining God's attributes. This made the book easy and enjoyable to read. For example, check out the chapter titles and their corresponding sub-titles.

1. Mardi Gras and Icicles: God's Unity

2. Jesus Ninja: God's Power

3. Sunsets and Dinosaurs: God's Creativity

4. Showing Some Skin: God's Vulnerability

5. Chocolate for the Soul: God's Holiness

6. Rhapsody in Red: God's Love

7. Jealous is My Name: God's Jealousy

8. Inbox (1): God's Wisdom

9. Cardboard Crosses: God's Patience

10. Feng Shui Faith: God's Mystery

11. G-Force: God's Mystery

Don't let the titles fool you. George does not redefine God in modern or post-modern terms just to get a point across. He uses such terms to bridge the gap and his point across. While this might be seen in a sense as contextualization, the author takes the reader from such terms into Scripture to make his points. He tackles cultural items and brings them into biblical focus challenging the reader to think of how he lives within such culture. An example from page 43.



> "In a day when most of our communications occurs online and iPhoto replaces tangible albums, we are beginning to hunger for the grainy life, the touchable life. We need the nitty-gritty. Face-to-face communities are becoming crucial again, along with eye-to-eye interaction. Technology will continue to shape the future, but it's also shaping us. It can numb and distance us from what our souls were created to experience-walking with God in the cool of the day (Genesis 3:8). I'm not talking about an interactive virtual walking tour, but rather, a breezy,creek wading, muscle stretching jaunt with Jesus."



George uses quotes from various individuals from Carl Sagan, Dan Brown, Orpah Winfrey to Shane Claiborne, C.S. Lewis, Charles Spurgeon and John Calvin. Plus several more. Some more conservative Christians might find this tough to read at times, but George uses the quotes well. It's nothing to be afraid of. Just see the endorsement by Tom Nettles of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary. One can hardly get more conservative.

If your looking for a book on God's attributes that's easy to read as it moves you right along this is it. It's also a fun or funny book as can be seen when the author catches "a glimpse of a topless fat guy catching doubloons." (17) This book would be good for teens and those folks who are trying to get into theology, but find it boring or hard to read. The book is also creative enough for the teacher who might have trouble relating to folks in today's culture. Said teacher will certainly find creative ways to cross that cultural gap in their teaching.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 11, 2009)

I love this book. Read it this past spring and could not put it down. Our church's young adults retreat looked at a lot of concepts he shared. In the fall I will use this book for my doctrine class. 

For those interested Christian has another book on Sex, Sushi, and Salvation. He is the son of Timothy George.


----------

